# Alien-free Pokemafia [day 1]



## .... (Jan 5, 2011)

24 hours for night actions.


----------



## .... (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Alien-free Pokemafia [night 1]*

*Emerald Espeon*, a *Cherrim* was found dead via unknown causes.

*24 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Whirlpool (Jan 16, 2011)

...ooh ooh idea! Maybe there is no mafia and there's a required vig kill each night? Really doubt that, but uhh...What should we do? Randy-lynch?


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 16, 2011)

No... mafia? That'd be really hard to pull off. I almost want it to be true just out of curiosity.

Unknown causes could be a psychic attack or a healer clash, maybe? 

Seven people remaining. Let's discuss for a while first.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks like I'm late to the party. 

Stupid internet connection.

Based on this, I think we can rule out vig-kill (generally leaves a nasty stab wound, with an arrow or scythe and whatnot), and the mafia would probably leave behind something to guess the cause of death. Healer clash there would be evidence...

Either we have a very experienced mafia r need more flavor text. x3


----------



## Whirlpool (Jan 16, 2011)

Mawile said that flavor text probably wouldn't help in the sign-up thread, though...

I actually got the idea from another mafia thread here.

Okay, so who here is actually going to play?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 18, 2011)

Well my internet connection was bad so I have an excuse for not being here.

Anyways, we really don't have any leads since it's the first day and we have 7 people, so I'm going to *abstain*.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi, poking my head in here and um...  I have no good ideas right now.


----------



## .... (Jan 18, 2011)

24 more hours for discussion.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 18, 2011)

Alright, at this point inactive's probably our best bet D:

Superbird
Worst Username Ever

Superbird alphabetically

*Superbird*


----------



## Superbird (Jan 18, 2011)

Innocent. 

Roleclaim if necessary. Role probably doesn't help innocents that much.

Tired.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 18, 2011)

Really people, I think we should be abstaining. We have 7 people in this game. If we have no leads to go on, I think it's a good idea to just abstain. That way there won't be a chance of us accidentally having two innocents dead by tomorrow.


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 18, 2011)

Suppose so, but then the mafia gets to kill off another person and we start with two innocents dead, and still need to find a lead from there. Of course, it'll be three dead if we lynch an innocent.

Guess so. *Abstain.*


----------

